# Cavs vs Nuggets - Nov 12th - 9PM NBATV



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Ok fellas I bet online a lot and lately I have been winning by betting on some of the Cavs games. Not the actually score, but the individual players.
I thought to myself who else would know just as much if not more than the Cleveland faithful on this board.

Before each game I am going to post the betting lines that this website has on the Cavaliers and its players. And we can discuss it just for fun before the game tips off. 

Ok here we go:

Lebron James over or under: 27.5 points tonight vs. Nuggets
Cavaliers over or under 100 points?
Nuggets over or under 107 points?
Cavaliers +7.5 points vs Nuggets?
Allen Iverson over or under 31.5 points/assists?

I can also just post this on the Game Thread when its made instead of a new Thread before each game?

:cheers:


----------



## SamTheMan67

*Re: New Idea*

Honestly I would take the cavs under 100 lebron over 27 and the rest I wouldn't be confident guessing lol. prolly take AI over 31.5 assists/pts


----------



## HB

*Re: New Idea*

Is this from sportsbook?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

*Re: New Idea*

I personally think Lebron can score *over* 27.5 pts.. reason: He did not log to many minutes last game and the nuggets as usual play some pretty poor defense.

Cavs total points I am going to go *under*: not to confident other than its a back to back

Nuggets *under* 107 even though its a back to back I think we still play some pretty good defense.

The way Gibson has been fouling - I think we put Devin Brown on him early along with LBJ and keep AI *under* 31.4 pts/ast

And lastly - I think the Cavs will be lose 99-89 (not covering the spread) (sorry)


please discuss if interested


----------



## Brandname

*Re: New Idea*

I could see Lebron trying his newfound defensive prowess on Carmelo tonight. Perhaps that could force AI into taking a few more shots than he normally does.

EDIT - On second thought, doesn't Carmelo usually take a ridiculous number of shots when he's playing against Lebron? He always seems like he's trying to prove something.


----------



## futuristxen

*Re: New Idea*

It would be a huge statement if Lebron could shutdown Melo or AI tonight.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

*Re: New Idea*



SamTheMan67 said:


> *Honestly I would take the cavs under 100 lebron over 27* and the rest I wouldn't be confident guessing lol. prolly take AI over 31.5 assists/pts



Thats how I feel about this game.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

*Re: New Idea*



HB said:


> Is this from sportsbook?


bodoglife.com

also the Nuggets over/under just went to 107.5 looks like a lot of betters are going with the Over still at 107.


----------



## -33-

*Re: New Idea*

I took LeBron Over 27.5 pts
Cavs under 100 pts
Nuggets over 107.5


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: New Idea*



Brandname said:


> I could see Lebron trying his newfound defensive prowess on Carmelo tonight. Perhaps that could force AI into taking a few more shots than he normally does.
> 
> EDIT - On second thought, doesn't Carmelo usually take a ridiculous number of shots when he's playing against Lebron? He always seems like he's trying to prove something.


Carmelo is not really a guy you can shut down. He scores alot of his points in transition running out on the break, Karl never has him crash the boards. He also is probably the best at moving off the ball in the entire NBA and gets alot of easy baskets that way. 

Lebron can make his defensive mark checking him down the stretch, but Carmelo will get his 25-30.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

_vs_


















*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Denver Nuggets*

*Pepsi Center*
Denver, CO
Monday, November 12, 2007
9:00 pm EST








*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Daniel Gibson








SG – Larry Hughes







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Nuggets*:*







PG – Allen Iverson







SG – Yakhouba Diawara







C – Marcus Camby







SF – Carmelo Anthony







PF – Kenyon Martin​*
*NOTES:*
*
- Nuggets are just loaded with firepower. Coming off a back to back against a team that likes to push the ball like Denver will be tough. Winning this game would make the West Coast trip a huge success, we'll see if the Cavs can rise to the challenge. 

- Melo vs Lebron will be entertaining as usual, but the biggest matchup might be Iverson. Boobie will have trouble staying out of foul trouble against him, so our best option might be to use Larry defensively @ PG. 

- Denver has had some defensive problems in the last few games giving up big #'s in the 1st half. If the Cavs come out aggressive, we should be able to put points on the board. 


*


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

*Re: New Idea*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Carmelo is not really a guy you can shut down. He scores alot of his points in transition running out on the break, Karl never has him crash the boards. He also is probably the best at moving off the ball in the entire NBA and gets alot of easy baskets that way.
> 
> Lebron can make his defensive mark checking him down the stretch, but Carmelo will get his 25-30.



Hey now - this is the gambling thread - not the game thread - we don't need comments that do not have "over/under" in the sentence :lol:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

*Re: New Idea*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> I took LeBron Over 27.5 pts
> Cavs under 100 pts
> Nuggets over 107.5


So Lebron will put up around 30ish? we still score under 100 and they score over 107?

Thats a lot of confidence that Lebron's teammates do almost nothing tonight.


----------



## futuristxen

What about putting Bron on Iverson, and Pavlovic and Devin Brown on Melo? Iverson has a weakness against quick tall players because he can't shoot over them and they can back up far enough to make driving difficult. And Pavlovic and Brown can both bang on Melo for 40 minutes, and then Bron can switch over in crunch time and put the kabosh on Melo.

Or we could hide Gibson on Diawara at times...

The thing is, Boobie is a really good defender. You have to think he'll start getting some calls his way on defense and start staying out of foul trouble.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: New Idea*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Carmelo is not really a guy you can shut down. He scores alot of his points in transition running out on the break, Karl never has him crash the boards. He also is probably the best at moving off the ball in the entire NBA and gets alot of easy baskets that way.
> 
> Lebron can make his defensive mark checking him down the stretch, but Carmelo will get his 25-30.


Exactly: Melo is it as his best as a pure finisher and not tyring to create his shot. Difficult to shut down that type of player in the traditional sense: i.e. it's much more important to slow down AI and stop penetration/fastbreaks in terms of defense


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: New Idea*

I'm going to merge this with the game thread: really should be together


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

*Re: New Idea*



Pioneer10 said:


> I'm going to merge this with the game thread: really should be together


So you wouldn't mind me putting the betting lines for the Cavalier games so we can discuss before tip off.

BTW, SamtheMan and S_D are the only ones to actually anwser the question. You guys really think Nuggets are 8 points better than us tonight? And AI will scorch us for 32+ (assist and points)?


----------



## -33-

*Re: New Idea*



Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> So Lebron will put up around 30ish? we still score under 100 and they score over 107?
> 
> Thats a lot of confidence that Lebron's teammates do almost nothing tonight.


back to back nights, on the road, in high altitude so fatigue will be a huge factor

i'll count on LeBron to get his, but not so sure about the supporting cast

I also have Kidd getting more than 10 assists and Hornets -2 points


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

*Re: New Idea*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> back to back nights, on the road, in high altitude so fatigue will be a huge factor
> 
> i'll count on LeBron to get his, but not so sure about the supporting cast
> 
> I also have Kidd getting more than 10 assists and Hornets -2 points


I got a teaser (Seahawk -3 vs 49ers) and (Under 44.5)


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: New Idea*



Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> So you wouldn't mind me putting the betting lines for the Cavalier games so we can discuss before tip off.
> 
> BTW, SamtheMan and S_D are the only ones to actually anwser the question. You guys really think Nuggets are 8 points better than us tonight? And AI will scorch us for 32+ (assist and points)?


I don't mind: we're not doing anythin illegal


----------



## Brandname

Oh man am I excited about this game.

I just got my brand new flat panel HDTV hooked up, and this game is broadcast in HD so I'm really looking forward to it. A victory would just make my mood that much better.


----------



## ChiBron

Is there a way I could watch this game online?


----------



## -33-

SPMJ said:


> Is there a way I could watch this game online?


send me a PM and I'll provide you with a link to free NBA League Pass


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Shaq_Diesel said:


> send me a PM and I'll provide you with a link to free NBA League Pass



And then get you arrested for stealing


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Offense looks terrible early, settling for deep jumpers


----------



## Brandname

Of all calls to complain about, why would you complain about that one Diawara?


----------



## Pioneer10

Terrible start: why are we jacking jumpers.


----------



## Brandname

Blah, bad shots by Larry and Lebron early.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Yes Our First Fg!


----------



## Brandname

We play like this when we're tired. ugh, it's going to be a long night.


----------



## Brandname

Has Larry taken like 5 threes already? wtf?


----------



## Pioneer10

How many jumpers is Hughes going to take here?


----------



## Brandname

Aaaand Larry's out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why is Gibson passing up open shots for Hughes

WTF Larry just got thrown out for a double tech??? Stupid


----------



## SamTheMan67

LOL there goes our problem!


----------



## SamTheMan67

WTF shannon brown??? wheres pav!


----------



## SamTheMan67

and 1 nice


----------



## Brandname

lol, they said Shannon Brown was coming in. I was like "wtf?"


----------



## Brandname

Nice play by Gibson to strip AI there.


----------



## -33-

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why is Gibson passing up open shots for Hughes
> 
> WTF Larry just got thrown out for a double tech??? Stupid


I'm not sure if that helps me or hurts me keeping the Cavs under 100 pts :lol:


----------



## Brandname

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm not sure if that helps me or hurts me keeping the Cavs under 100 pts :lol:


Consider your money gone.


----------



## SamTheMan67

omg that pass was crazy. z is vlade now haha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm not sure if that helps me or hurts me keeping the Cavs under 100 pts :lol:


Def hurts :biggrin: Larry was playing like a retard out there, good riddens


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow...that didn't count but damn, that was Dr. J like


----------



## SamTheMan67

holy **** bron dunks it hard lol


----------



## SamTheMan67

thats funny marcus camby a 7 footer taking a charge from a guy thats like 5 inches shorter tahn him lol


----------



## Brandname

I don't think Camby was set there.


----------



## SamTheMan67

goodens gonna get kicked out i just saw him throw a hand at kenyon martin


----------



## SamTheMan67

Lol gooden has a personal vendetta against kenyon martin right now u can tell


----------



## Pioneer10

what did i miss?


----------



## Brandname

Gooden brain dead tonight I guess.


----------



## DuMa

gooden is playing like a retard. great


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why is Newble out there???


----------



## Brandname

Why does Mike Brown bring in Newble when we struggle to score?


----------



## SamTheMan67

dude ira newble move from being wide open to a really not open shot lol


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

What is the score?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

If we keep playing like this firing up stupid deep jumpers we are gonna lose by 20+


----------



## Pioneer10

Gooden is amazing: All-star to dunce in the space of a minute


----------



## SamTheMan67

17-11


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> What is the score?


Cavs down 6 (should be down 20)


----------



## SamTheMan67

yes lebrons ft % is going up


----------



## Brandname

I don't care if he fails miserably, I like that Lebron is taking on the challenge of guarding Melo.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is playing stupid. Stop firing 20 footers


----------



## SamTheMan67

its wierd to see devin brown play pg


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebrons stroke on the ft line looks great


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Simmons is really getting some opportunities from Mike B.

He needs to play well tonight


----------



## SamTheMan67

damn simmons looks good


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice slam by Simmons!


----------



## SamTheMan67

there goes the ft shooting


----------



## DuMa

oh where oh where is sideshow bob


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Shannon Brown sighting


----------



## DuMa

best rebounding team in the nba has its perks huh? being able to rebound all your bricks is a good thing


----------



## Brandname

Damon's good at missing those.


----------



## Pioneer10

Jones


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs played awful that qtr offensively. I'll take only being down 3


----------



## Pioneer10

What did Hughes get tossed out for? Missed it - rims filed a grievance against the league?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Is it said we are excited our big FA signing of a few years ago, or 14 million dollar man get tossed?

And does anyone remember me saying Larry has a Kenny Lofton syndrome? hits a few three's and thats all he settles for like he is Peja.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Yeah the Damon Jones on JR Smith matchup isn't gonna work


----------



## Pioneer10

lol can't figure out why teams double Z on the block: he's so slow rotate after he puts on the floor.


----------



## Pioneer10

Umm this is a bad offensive lineup coach. Sasha hurt today?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Weird lineup on the floor. Sasha must really suck. All though bogoglife said he was day to day with back spasms. soooo?


----------



## Brandname

What an offensively deficient team we're fielding right now.


----------



## SamTheMan67

god damnit what the **** is wrong with mike brown this lineup cant do **** offensively


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Mike Brown throws out a lineup with Newble/Damon Jones/Shannon Brown/Devin Brown and wonders why we can't score the ball. 

WTF


----------



## Pioneer10

Even when Sasha sucks he still provides a threat: something that Devinn Brown and Newble don't really have. Hope those back spasms go away quickly


----------



## Pioneer10

In fairness to Brown w/ both Hughes and Sasha out now: who is he going to play lol? The only thing I would do is make sure Boobie and Z are on the floor when Lebron is out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

How about giving Nichols a chance? Maybe he can at least make a shot


----------



## Brandname

Is Nichols dressed? I would like to at least get a glimpse of him, if only for a couple minutes.


----------



## Brandname

Devin Brown had a nice move there.


----------



## Pioneer10

Where is Boobie?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Everyone standing around again. Tired legs


----------



## SamTheMan67

i cant believe were still in this game lol


----------



## Brandname

Gibson needs to come in. We really need to keep their defense honest. They're cheating too much.


----------



## Pioneer10

AI takes a lot of shots


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Can we actually say Newble is piecing together some good games?


----------



## SamTheMan67

lebron blocked that in i think lol


----------



## Brandname

Everyone looks really tired right now.


----------



## Pioneer10

We look really bad right now


----------



## SamTheMan67

ai acts a lot he wasnt touched on the baseline but he made it look that way


----------



## Pioneer10

That was a flop and a half lol


----------



## Brandname

I don't think we have the legs to win this one.

A little flop? A little??


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs lacking energy

Someone else will have to step up. Gibson needs to play more aggressive


----------



## Pioneer10

Nice play by Camby there


----------



## Brandname

lol think Z got fouled there?


----------



## SamTheMan67

oh boy.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Well, down 13 our team will either mail it in and say a .500 road trip is a success or they will try to fight back in the game. 

Let's see how they respond


----------



## Pioneer10

Run some plays for Boobie here: we need another threat right now. Just have to keep this around 10. With the fatigue if we let it get to 20 we won't be able to come back


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I think this is a bad quarter


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

How do we turn the ball over out of a timeout????????


----------



## Brandname

They got in at 3am? Jeez, the schedule makers didn't do us any favors did they?


----------



## Pioneer10

Freakin FT's Lebron: come on


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

How many turnovers does Jones have?


----------



## -33-

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> I think this is a bad quarter


Under 80 pts is looking good now :yay:


----------



## SamTheMan67

boobie!


----------



## Pioneer10

Thank you Boobie: need some more of that.

Man Gibson has no respect with the refs: they get him for the most ticky tack stuff


----------



## Brandname

Bad call on the foul there.


----------



## Pioneer10

That was a bad call there: thought that Denver player played good D


----------



## SamTheMan67

**** lebron is pissing me the **** off with his ft shooting and shooting in general


----------



## Pioneer10

How about a play called for Boobie coach?


----------



## SamTheMan67

lol the commentators on damon jones


----------



## Pioneer10

I don't think we can afford to take James out here


----------



## Brandname

Pioneer10 said:


> I don't think we can afford to take James out here


He didn't think so either.


----------



## SamTheMan67

george karl hates lebron


----------



## Pioneer10

Did Gooden touch that: blah


----------



## Pioneer10

That's a real bad defensive 3 second call. Jones was was a foot of Camby


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why is Lebron still checking Melo with 3 fouls?? Put Newble on him


----------



## Pioneer10

Just keep it within striking distance - after how bad we played hopefully we can get a second wind after the half


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Down 11 right now, need a quick 6-0 spurt or so to get this game back into manageable territory


----------



## Pioneer10

lol good foul by Damon there.


----------



## Brandname

Why does Kenyon Martin always act like he has a problem with everyone? I've never seen someone devote so much energy to trying to act tough.


----------



## SamTheMan67

**** thats a flagrant he hit his face


----------



## remy23

LeBron has to shoot these FTs better.


----------



## Brandname

Wow, that is one ugly FT stroke.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I guess tired legs have something to do with FT

maybe thats why in high school WE HAD TO RUN FOREVER THEN SHOOT FREE THROWS come on lebron


----------



## Pioneer10

Brandname said:


> Why does Kenyon Martin always act like he has a problem with everyone? I've never seen someone devote so much energy to trying to act tough.


For a moment there I thought Jones was trying to goad Martin into throwing some crap.

Christ Lebron make some freakin FT's


----------



## SamTheMan67

jesus bron needs to dribble before he shoots


----------



## SamTheMan67

lmao cant make a ft but can make 3s


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron has to work on this FT shooting issue. How can he drill 3's but shoot 50% on the FT line.


----------



## SamTheMan67

well it will at least be within like 11 or so at halftime


----------



## Pioneer10

We can't buy a FT tonight.


----------



## SamTheMan67

nm


----------



## remy23

Down 15 at the half (43-58). This game could get ugly (20 point territory).


----------



## SamTheMan67

went from being down like 11 to 15 that just sucks if lebron makes his ft we are such a better team


----------



## Pioneer10

Why the hell would you leave JR Smith on that rotation? The only thing he does is try to shoot 2's


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Yikes - Denver can put it on in a hurry


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Well looks like we caught JR Smith on one of his good nights, three 3's for him in the 1st half already


----------



## Brandname

Ugly, ugly half. 

I can't criticize too too much because I sure as hell couldn't do that after flying into town at 3am.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Newble our 2nd best player tonight?


----------



## SamTheMan67

it doesnt frekin matter i dont believe in back to backs hell i played 3 games in a day. when youre in the game you play with adrenaline. theres no excuse for #1 missed fts #2 our terrible offense 

GOD i feel like a broken record


----------



## seifer0406

Does the Cavs offense always look this bad, or are they just having a bad game? I thought Denver's defense sucked.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I don't think we can win this game, we just don't have the horses with Larry and Pavs out.

We have to play Damon Jones extended minutes against guys like Iverson and JR Smith which obviously isn't gonna work, and with AV out we are playing Newble as the backup PF....that's just ugly

I think in the 1st qtr you saw our starters can hang, but when the bench guys start coming in Denver has a huge advantage.


----------



## SamTheMan67

ROFLMAO at coolio!


----------



## SamTheMan67

games over


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs look like they are mailing it in. Those AI 3's are deflating

Might be a good time to throw Simmons out there to see if he can provide some energy


----------



## SamTheMan67

yeah just get bron out this is gonna get ugly


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Z completely gassed.


----------



## SamTheMan67

bron needs to shoot like this more often


----------



## SamTheMan67

nice strip


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

at least my under (44.5pts) and Seattle by (-3) are both winning ?


----------



## Brandname

Blah, we never really had a chance in this game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pull Bron here and give the young guns a shot.

This would be a great change to see Nichols or Brown, we already know what we have with Newble. Give someone else a shot. Simmons should play the rest of this game


----------



## Pioneer10

Is Nichole available?


----------



## Pioneer10

What Lebron thinking giving it to Newble there? lol


----------



## SamTheMan67

terrible terrible possesion. lebron shouldve shot


----------



## SamTheMan67

if we get 3 quick 3's were back in it haha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Will be interesting to see whether Mike B. mails it in or still tries to win this game in the 4th


----------



## Pioneer10

This team is different then last year as they don't seem to give up: was impressed that Brown kept on fighting despite the barrage


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lead down to 18. Comeback is happening!


----------



## SamTheMan67

wow shannon brown is fast


----------



## SamTheMan67

holy crap shannon browns getitn off


----------



## SamTheMan67

there goes our momentum


----------



## Pioneer10

Shannon Brown showing some life in garbage time.


----------



## SamTheMan67

can we guard jr smith?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Guess we ran into the Nuggets on the wrong night...JR Smith 5-5 from the 3pt line


----------



## remy23

Smith is still hot. Draining jumpers.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Iverson still playing in garbage time is kind of lame


----------



## SamTheMan67

damn newble lol


----------



## SamTheMan67

ira newble is goin nuts


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Iverson stat padding = WEAK


----------



## SamTheMan67

why is ai in the game , i hope he turns an ankle i hate george karl he always is a coach who rubs it in


----------



## Brandname

Well at least AI might get his 40 I suppose.

I still would have liked to see Nichols at some point. Is he not dressed?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nichols must not be active


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Does AI need a hard foul? In in the mid fourth up by 20 points?

Still shooting and scoring? 

Come on now - Simmons with a close-line job to AI?


----------



## SamTheMan67

teach shannon brown how to dribble he might actually help us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Shannon hitting his jumper at least


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Someone needs to put AI on his *** if he is gonna be out there stat padding like this.


----------



## Brandname

Iverson got some nice burn against our scrubs tonight.


----------



## SamTheMan67

inall honesty if ira newble can hit the open jumper play his ***


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I like Simmons length. Defensively he seems ready to play, on offense he is super tentative

Needs alot of work


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man Simmons is one awful FT shooter. At least we know Lebron isn't the worst shooter on the team


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I like Simmons length. Defensively he seems ready to play, on offense he is super tentative
> 
> Needs alot of work


I swear he even looks like Theo Ratliff. Same type of body, long length, a bit awkward looking because of the wingspan.


----------



## Pioneer10

Forgot this wasn't just a back to back but our 4th game in 5 days on the road. Thanks for getting yourself thrown out Larry tonight of all night with Sasha out with back spasms AND the fatigue factor


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

It just amazes me how poorly a professional basketball team can shoot FT's. Lebron leads the charge with his bricks and everyone else just follows suit. 

Please fire Chris Jent and bring in a qualified shooting coach


----------



## SamTheMan67

browns a really bad handler of the ball


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

JR Smith pouring it on


----------



## SamTheMan67

push on the over and under and we lost the lebron over 27 bet


----------



## Pioneer10

It doesn't even look like he has a routine at the line: just goes up there and jacks it up. Where the hell did that deep knee bend go: he was shooting well and then he stopped doing it.


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

*Denver 122, Cleveland 100*

22 point loss.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Well that was ugly, but not unexpected. 

Still a successful West Coast trip. Now we come back to CLE for 4 of our next 5 games with the lone road game against Minnesota.

Orl
Utah
Mil
@ Minn
Toronto

Those are all winnable games. Utah I think we win for the Loozer factor, Q will be crazy that night.


----------



## Pioneer10

Some big games: Orlando, Toronto, and Utah are all looking like playoff teams. We need Sasha back


----------

